
Why Stellar could be the next big ICO platform - lobo_tuerto
https://hackernoon.com/why-stellar-could-be-the-next-big-ico-platform-f48fc3cb9a6c
======
TylerE
Getting the ill-informed to throw money at you because FOMO isn't a business
model.

~~~
vladmk
Tell that to the guys who invented the Snuggie! On a serious note, bad
mouthing an interesting article doesn't do anything, but drive up its
traffic...

------
chamza
I️ was looking into building some stuff on Stellar, but found the resources to
be poor compared to ethereum. Unfortunately every time you try to find some
resources to build in crypto currency the vast majority of material is around
“how to buy stellar!” “Is stellar worth investing” etc

------
erulabs
Stellar is interesting, but I fail to see how, outside of its transaction
rate, it is superior to Ethereum. Not being Turing complete is a strange
bragging point - but then I’m not sure HNs position on smart contracts.
Personally I’d take Turing completeness and a lack of tools today over a
limited language for posterity.

There are a handful of different tactics in the works to speed up and scale
ethereums transactions (were already at 500x smaller fees than BTC). ETH/Viper
(a new language for contracts) and ETH/Casper (a method for increasing the
transaction rate) together should leave Stellar in the dust. That said I have
tremendous respect for Stripe so... we’ll see!

------
thisisit
After reading this, I have so many questions. First, can someone please
explain what is this business about "advisors" all about? I see Naval Ravikant
on nearly every other coin followed by some big names. What role do they play?

Second:

> 5 seconds median settlement time on Stellar vs 3.5 min on Ethereum for
> execution and secure confirmations). It costs 1 cent to make 100,000
> transactions on Stellar.

How does this work? If it works something like Ripple that's not exactly a
decentralised currency, is it?

------
Dnguyen
FYI: the symbol for Stella Lumen is called XLM, not XLR as stated in the
article.

------
dplgk
Appears to be a fluff PR piece

